# Recommendations for "metal" classical music.



## ASupervillain (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm new here, I've actually been drawn here because of a certain query which could not be sufficiently answered elsewhere and I figured there's a lot more knowledge on the subject here. I listen to mostly metal, usually the more complex, technical side of it. I've always heard people talk about how modern heavy metal has its roots in classical music with such composers as Beethoven and Wagner. I've been trying to find more stuff like that. Classical music with darker, heavier, more foreboding atmosphere and with a bit more intensity and virtuosity. I've recently discovered Shostakovich and think it's great, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

This post (with its multiplicity of links) will likely prove useful.:tiphat:


----------



## ASupervillain (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, thank you very much.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

How about the Russian Composer Igor Stravinsky? His _Fire bird_, and _The Rite of Spring_ should be considered the classics of "metal"..If I am not wrong about it?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev's Symphony No. 2, he actually subtitled it "Iron and Steel"  Quite a smasher.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Prokofiev's Symphony No. 2, he actually subtitled it "Iron and Steel"  Quite a smasher.


:lol: That is quite a true "metal"! way too cute! Cage's Ketchen band can't even get close! I am impressed!:trp:


----------



## rafaela (Dec 6, 2010)

Try this, One winged angel


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy music isn't really classical.


----------



## rafaela (Dec 6, 2010)

The song borrows a lot of aspects from classical music though, and yes it's not entirely a classical song but there are many parts that is in there


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Melodic Metal draws a lot of aspects from classical music, though.


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

I would suggest

Prokofiev's 3rd symphony - 



- gets good at 6/7mins in.

Also his 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos have some moments you may like.

Shostakovichs 10th for sure.

Maybe some John Adams -


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

rafaela said:


> The song borrows a lot of aspects from classical music though, and yes it's not entirely a classical song but there are many parts that is in there


Borrowing aspects of classical music doesn't necessarily make it any more 'classical', however.

Some more 'metal' music. Once again, Prokofiev comes to the rescue with his ballet _La pas d'acier_ (_The Dance of Steel_ or _The Steel Step_)






Them there is the famous (infamous?) _Iron Foundry_ by Alexander Mosolov.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd recommend Argentinian composer Alberto Ginastera. Particularly the First Piano Concerto or Estancia.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

SuperTonic said:


> I'd recommend Argentinian composer Alberto Ginastera. Particularly the First Piano Concerto or Estancia.


... and the Mexican Silvestre Revueltas.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's *Gong* by Poul Ruders:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> ... and the Mexican Silvestre Revueltas.


Here's one of his pieces:


----------

